# Help identifying a chinese G10 frame



## marcomc92 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello everyone, I found this picture on a topic on this forum and it was describes as an Ly brand g10 chinese slingshot, I was hoping to find sone info on where can I buy one. Sorry for my maccaronian english and thanks in advance.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Link to the original post?!

Edit : found
Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

I think that was an old plastic frame that dankung sold years back. Im sure someone will be along soon that knows for sure.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

What monkeyboab said 
And don't worry maccaronian is well known over hear


----------



## marcomc92 (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh well, bad luck then, I guess I'll not be able to get one


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

You could always try to source a slab of g10 and make one for yourself...
Or draw up a CAD file and contact Byudzai, see if he can have his waterjet guy cut one out for you, and finish it up yourself.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Why don't you put it in the wanted section someone might have one or the green one like it sitting in a drawer gathering dust. Worth a try.


----------



## marcomc92 (Feb 1, 2016)

That is a great idea, thank you monkeyboab


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

marcomc92 said:


> Hello everyone, I found this picture on a topic on this forum and it was describes as an Ly brand g10 chinese slingshot, I was hoping to find sone info on where can I buy one. Sorry for my maccaronian english and thanks in advance.


Hello marcomc92,
First of all welcome to the Forum.

Dankung sold the slingshot you illustrated at the beginning of the thread and several similar ones.
They stopped selling them quite a while back. Don't know why they were
discontinued as they were good shooters.

I bought one (pictured below) and was very satisfied with it. 
It's been years since I've seen them anywhere on the net.


----------

